# > 50 hardtail riders as your primary bike - what are you riding



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone riding hardtails as their primary bike? What hardtail are you riding?

I have a future steel honzo (or a transam) I am thinking about putting together and the style of riding I do suit hardtails.

Besides, I will probably re-inherit (I paid for most of it) one of my sons intense tracers once they outgrow them!

Bikes:

Jamis exile 29er - old xc bike not used much / loaner,
Commencal meta trail 29er - current bike I ride weekly, fun just wish the chainstays were shorter,
pending steel Honzo/TransAM build as I buy used parts/upgrade to 12-142, 15-100 fork at 140mm fork

Gerry.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Have 2 aluminum hardtails, Giant Talon 29er and Framed Minnesota 2.0 fattie; nothing fancy or special about them.


----------



## Kliemann53 (Aug 11, 2009)

My Canfield Nimble 9 was intended to be my back up bike, but I take it on about 80% of my rides.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm riding an Airborne Goblin 29er as my sole bike. I'm planning to make the switch to 29plus though and currently have my sights on the Carver Gnarvster Ti. Both are HT but with the extra volume in the plus tire I doubt I'll miss FS even less.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Steel...Raleigh XXIX+g frame. Paul 180 34t 1x cranks, custom 14-36 8 speed cassette, Reba race SL. Was running Ardent 2.4 but just put on 2.3 Gato's.

Later in the season when my knees are good and warm, I will switch over to my rigid XXIX single speed for my go to bike


----------



## 73cuda (Jul 23, 2007)

Salsa Mamacita for about 90% of my rides


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

Lynskey 29 SS for my local rides, Ibis Ripley LS for Moab, Sedona and the high country.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

2014 Chromag Stylus I've been riding this ht all seasons

recently rebuilt my 2013 Transition Bandit to a OneUp 1x11 and have been enjoying too


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

TheBaldBlur said:


> I'm riding an Airborne Goblin 29er as my sole bike. I'm planning to make the switch to 29plus though and currently have my sights on the Carver Gnarvster Ti. Both are HT but with the extra volume in the plus tire I doubt I'll miss FS even less.


Awesome. I looked at the AL version a while back and like the big rubber concept with > 2.35 tires.....post a pic once you get it built.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

gerryl said:


> Awesome. I looked at the AL version a while back and like the big rubber concept with > 2.35 tires.....post a pic once you get it built.


Honestly the soonest I'm likely to do it would be when the snow starts flying again around here. I wouldn't rule out the AL version either, but I had a Ti Gary Fisher many years ago that I loved.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

All my bikes are rigid hardtails. Most are singlespeed. None have a derailleur.


----------



## VaDon (Feb 12, 2012)

I ride a Specialized Carve Pro.

Love it!


----------



## TommyB HD (Jan 17, 2015)

Niner air 9 carbon for most rides but I have an Ibis full suspension for the rough stuff.


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

El Mariachi SS rigid, keeps me honest.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Jan 14, 2007)

Motobecane Fantom Ti - 1x10


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Intense hard eddie. Rigid fork. Single speed.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Carbon SC Highball and a Stache 9.
After the brutalness of the Highball on my trails it got stuck on stationary trainer duty and I ride the Stache 9 exclusively.
With the setback seat post and plus sized tires it soaks up the chunks much better than I expected.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I've ridden a Black Sheep 29er for the past 11 years. I have two -- one multi-geared using a Rohloff speedhub (pictured below), the other a single-speed. I was "fully firm" until two years ago when I put a Lefty fork on the muluti-geared one, then promptly followed up with a Lefty on the single-speed.









On a visit to a local shop, I found myself counting linkages on full-suspension bikes -- the Giants in the last shop had five. Five! That's like 10 bushings or whatever! How can they stay creak or slop free for even a single riding season? Unlike the reasons given by others, I don't need a full suspension bike for comfort (I fit my hardtail and take care of my core), long distances, conquering more radical terrain, or for "more fun". I've flirted with the idea of full suspension as a XC race machine, but it's really not going to move me up many (if any) spots in races I do. So what would be the point?


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Sold my Niner EMD9 and my WFO when I thought I was gonna quit riding. At 53 I just didnt have the time after getting laid off from my gravy train on biscuit wheels job. All I was doing was working, sleeping and eating. Now, at 55 I got a job in the oil patch and get a few weeks off at a time. Bought me a Niner Jet 9 and love it. Also have an old vintage rigid schwinn MTB for concrete trails around the house when all the trails are shutdown due to rain. 

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## michael9218 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a hardtail and a full suspension Chinese open mold frames. The full suspension is nice and comfy, but I prefer the crisp handling of the hardtail. It's my go-to bike. Both are 650b.


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Krampus for 2 years now with a Lefty.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok just made the change to a Hard-Tail. C'Dale FSI Carbon 2 is my only ride at this time. I Changed bars, tires, seat, seat post, grips and went tubeless. I race it and ride a variety of trail types, and it does really well for a race bike. I am adjusting to a hard-tail with clearly a different ride style and yet I really am having fun, riding 3-4 days a week and around 60 miles per week. Eventually I'll get another FS bike but I doubt I'll give up the HT. I am clearly faster on this bike than I was on the Epic S-Works.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a Scott Scale 710 that I built-up last year to replace a Ti 26er I'd been riding. Road a Niner Air 9 for 18 months and never fell in love with it...Too harsh.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Scott Scale 710 Plus and Eriksen Ti custom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

gerryl said:


> Anyone riding hardtails as their primary bike? What hardtail are you riding?


LOL!

One of my versions of a >50 HT includes a 1" Relish rear shock and a Specialized Cobble Gobbler for a little extra rear cushion...



__
https://flic.kr/p/GcERkc
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The other version - that I spend a lot of time on - is a singlespeed Karate Monkey with wide rims and big cushy 2.35 tires, with a layback post which - when all combined - is a very supple ride for the old back...:thumbsup:



__
https://flic.kr/p/ELpaG6
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I turn 50 in a few weeks. My hard tail is ridden most frequently.

'11 Fuji Tahoe 29er aluminum hard tail (1500-2000 miles of pedaling each year)
'07 WaltWorks TwinSix custom steel 29er (rigid single speed;. most fun of all to ride)
'09 Turner Sultan full suspension aluminum 29er


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I just discovered mtn biking last year. I wanted to keep the budget to about $1800. 

I was looking at a lot of entry models when I came across the Niner EMD. I guess that's an entry model too, but is seemed to have a bit better components than the others.

I have about 1700 miles on it so far. It's been a good bike.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm currently riding a fully rigid 9Zero7 with 29+ wheels on it. 
Front's a little harsh. I'm thinking about getting a fork for it when in 29+. I'll go back to rigid when it's back to fat.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Just turned 58, ROS9 plus SS on Hadleys, i45s, and Dirt Wizards for most riding.









This ROS9 sees some use also


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Love the Dos! I really wanted one--when I had the money finally, they had discontinued it. I bet it's a sweet ride!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

KHS Solo One SS with Niner Carbon Fork, and the mandatory BB7s required of a steel SS. Also have a the scandium Niner Air 9. Very forgiving frame.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I recently built this, as documented in another thread: 2001 Schwinn Homegrown (bought NOS frame in July '14)

Built as a sub-20 lbs SS.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I turned 50 a long time ago. Current ride is Trek 69er SS.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

'Twin' DEAN Ti 'Colonel' Frames

One is Singlespeed, one is Geared


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

slohr said:


> Love the Dos! I really wanted one--when I had the money finally, they had discontinued it. I bet it's a sweet ride!


For me, it's a very sweet ride. I've been racing on one since 2006.



__
https://flic.kr/p/FwmqvW
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

It's not for every course or trail, but it certainly can hold its own on most of the Midwest terrain.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

2014 Kona HonzoSSchmidt w/Pike is my main ride.
I pull out the fixed-gear 2009 Karate Monkey for snow, or mellow dirt.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Turned 50 in April...previous April I prepared for being old by building up some new-old tech: Soma Analog steel frame with a 100 mm travel fork, 26" wheels, 9 speeds, and drop handlebars....and my dropper is just a quick-release seatpost clamp. I might even throw on a Surly Instigator rigid fork and make it full retrogrouch style.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm riding this steel Coconino 29er with a Waltworks fork. It has a super smooth ride with 2.35 TR Ikon's at 16/18 psi. I have an 8 speed Alfine IGH set up 34/20 or 22.


----------



## Zirkel (Apr 15, 2004)

*At 54...*

Marin Pine Mountain 2 
27.5+
Columbus tubing
XT 1x11
Fox Float 34

My one and only.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

3 months until 50. Fatboy with Wren fork. I just put the fork on and what a game changer.


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

53 years old. Had a Santa Cruz SuperLight FS bike 10 years ago. Got out of cycling until a few weeks ago. Sold the Super Light to a college kid 5 years ago. Bought a 2009 Gary Fisher Wahoo Disc for $75 on a whim (Craigslist). Having a blast. I'm surprised at how many of you "old guys" are riding single speeds....I've been looking at them myself...can't decide on which one, but leaning toward the 2016 Trek Superfly SS. Anybody tried one of them out on a 50+ year old body? I am 5' 8", and weigh 175 lbs.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

We're about the same height and weight. Get the most fun out of short rides on an SS. Don't think you can go wrong with the Superfly SS. Although I'm partial to steel.


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

Other than being a little heavier, what advantage do you see in the steel frame? I'm not adverse to spending less money on a good SS! It seems that the Kona Unit would fit my needs (really wants...shouldn't kid myself!), as well...


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

I really like the springy and forgiving feel of a steel frame. That new SIR 9 looks pretty fabulous (I don't like the press fit BB though), and I like the Soma Juice. May get hooked up with a Juice frame at some point here. Being 53 myself I appreciate the forgiving nature of the ride. Builders are doing great things with aluminum these days too though, and I know people think a lot of the singlefly, and it's lightweight. Just try one if you can.


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'll check out both bikes. There is a small LBS in my town, but they deal mainly in Trek bikes. Anything will be better than what I am currently riding!

Here is my $75 Wahoo! The tires are shot, so I am going to replace them with some cheap WalMart/Bell tires while I am deciding what to purchase in the way of a better bike:


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

It does the job! While you're at the Trek Dealer, check out the Stache 5. Big tires, can run it geared, SS, and the drivetrain is 1X, so you don't even have that pile of crap to mess with when you run it geared. Great price too. And I'm not even a Trek guy.


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

That Stache looks great, and has great reviews. It's even sold out at Trek's website. But, how would it do on the street? My guess is not as good as "non-fat tire" rigid SS bike. Part of the appeal (to me) of a rigid SS bike is that it should do fairly well on the street intermittently, as well as on the trail (as do many hard tail mountain bikes).


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

I haven't tested one out on smooth yet--which I would like to do--but everyone says they roll really well. Interested to find out for myself.


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

Yeah, trying out all these bikes is going to be tough...just finding perhaps one of them to get my hands on will be tough in south central Arkansas. I've called a few bike stores within 100 miles, and nobody has a rigid SS of any brand...they want you to come in and order one, sight unseen...


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, it's tough. Been interested in a couple myself, the plus size units. Have a nice (but cheap) SS and a nice geared bike, but I am interested in the simplicity of a 1X rigid bike with big tires. Might have to travel to the city one day and check them out. Thing is about the SS, the effort you use to ride one is way bigger than any other factor, so I really don't think you can go wrong with any reputable brand. Might want to check out the swinging drop outs on the Salsa El Mariachi too. Speeds up the chain tensioning thing.


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

Yeah, I get the any reputable brand thing...many times, one can suffer from "analysis paralysis", and end up getting nowhere!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Story of my life.


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

slohr said:


> Story of my life.


Mine, too...the wife of 33 years just rolls her eyes when I start researching something....if she thinks something is cute, and she wants one of whatever the item class happens to be, she buys it. Simple as that!


----------



## ETChipotle (Sep 20, 2014)

Ogre in the Summer, Ice Cream Truck in the Winter except when it is the other way around.

Here's the Ogre as it is now:








ICT


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

C-dale Flash AL1 lefty and Origin8 Amarok XLT fatty. Im 59 and love the bikes. The Amarok has rapidly become my goto. Am actually looking at new Farley's and Fat caad's as the amarok is around 40 lbs. No hurry though.


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

Sweet bikes!


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks! I may just try to lighten the fatty but not sure. It rides so sweet and I got it dialed in so well that I don't know if I want to part with it. I work at a shop P/T and we get KILLER deals on the c-dale and treks. I love the lefty and the fat caad 1 has the lefty so may be a natural fit. I got a bud that will buy the fatty and the Caad will end up costing me about $800 out of pocket. If I went with a 2 would be about $300. To lighten the Amarok would be another $300-$500 +-.


----------



## roadrunner1956 (Apr 11, 2016)

*My hardtail*

Turn 60 earlier this year. After 7 years of road biking it was time to change. I tried the Spec Fuse and ordered one. I love the trails.


----------



## Liz Man (Mar 16, 2007)

After 7 years on full suspension I went back to a hardtail in 2011. I bought an alloy Giant XTC 29er frameset and built it up. Love the ride. Yet a little voice in my head says I should test some of the newer trail and enduro bikes with slacker geometry. We'll see.


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Liz Man said:


> Love the ride. Yet a little voice in my head says I should test some of the newer trail and enduro bikes with slacker geometry. We'll see.


I would throw a plus bike in the mix for your testing both B+ and 29+


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

Sounds like you have some nice choices, and the steel Honzo or TransAM should be really fun all around!
I currently ONLY have my racing HT which is 2014 Trek Superfly 8 29er.

I'm in market for a trail bike too and one I will use for Enduro racing as well.
Short list for that is PivotMach429 Trail. Just getting ducks in row you might say.


----------



## Liz Man (Mar 16, 2007)

temporoad said:


> I would throw a plus bike in the mix for your testing both B+ and 29+


Yes, plus bikes tend to be the direction the industry may be heading. I like the ride of my 29er; and I definitely would like to try a 27.5+.



mtnbkrdr98 said:


> I'm in market for a trail bike too and one I will use for Enduro racing as well.
> Short list for that is PivotMach429 Trail. Just getting ducks in row you might say.


I've always enjoyed hardtails and will always have a place for them. On the other hand, I also have an interest in a Pivot Mach 429 Trail as well as Pivot's Mach 6. Although, I think the Mach 6 may be more bike than I need.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Jan 14, 2007)

Motobecane Fantom Ti 29er - best bike I have ever had. 1x10 w/Stans wheels & Rocket Rons - I ride it between 50 and 80 miles a week


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

willworkforbeer said:


> Motobecane Fantom Ti 29er - best bike I have ever had. 1x10 w/Stans wheels & Rocket Rons - I ride it between 50 and 80 miles a week


I'd like to see them come out with a 29 plus version


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

All of my bikes are HT's. My main trail bike is a Mongoose Deception 29er SS with a 32/20 set-up. My oldest bike is my first, a Trek 26er from the 90's and its rigid. Then there's my old cro-mo framed road bike from 36 years ago that I've converted to a gravel bike. It feels like a FS bike though lol.


----------



## TonyPoz (Jun 21, 2015)

My current bike is a 2015 Stache 8 and I love it.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

My primary MTB s a Yeti Big Top with XT 1x11. I added a Fox transfer dropper post last month and it has made a major difference in handling and my confidence on the bike.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

hey I am 49ish now, close enough?

been riding mainly this Lynskey Pro26 w X9 and a Fox 120 - but with a 27.5 on the front to relax the angles a bit (just ordered a new full sus Plus bike though)


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

My one and only bike is a rigid. I find it (Stache 5, tubeless) to be pretty versatile... I hit gap jumps, Pisgah, fire roads, street, whatever - I just inflate or deflate depending on my needs.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Hardtail Trek Stache 7 for me. Also tubeless. Air pressure changes have a pretty dramatic impact on the ride and handling. Not sold on this yet as its 29lbs and a lot heavier than what I am used to riding. Pretty cushy at low pressure, but not real agile feeling either. Guess you can't have everything. I also own and ride vintage hardtail Bontragers (Race Lite and Privateer)which are a heck of a lot of fun, especially on shorter rides.


----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

This is my hard tail rig. Moots single speed.


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

I ride an Air9Carbon, full rigid, with 3x9 as my "primary" bike. This bike is extremely versatile and serves me well from loaded touring/bikepacking to trails, centuries, rail/trails, fireroads and singletrack. I recently built up another Niner- an Air9 aluminum- as as SS with Reba dual air fork, just for fun


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Turning 57 this month, had a heart incident last December, now I find longer "hybrid" rides -- bit of road, bit of fireroad, bit of flow single track -- to be the ticket for the ticker, so what was going to be my Masters xc race bike (until heart thing) has become my go-to ride:

'15 OPEN Cycle 1.0 hardtail carbon 29er, 17.48 pounds (yes, with pedals). Seriously considering the '17 ONE+ frame because they made so you could ride 27.5+ as well. (great little company, only make two bikes, designer is Gerard Vroomen formerly of Cervelo, https://opencycle.com/about)


----------

